# What is your favorite book about JRRT's works?



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

What is your favorite book about JRRT's works? I own a few I have not read yet, that discuss different topics. I was curious to know what other people had read and considered good reading.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 13, 2003)

I posted a poll on this subject a few weeks ago, but didn't get much response. Anyway, my favorite books about Tolkien include:

_The Road to Middle Earth, Author of the Century_-both by Tom Shippey

_J.R.R. Tolkien: A Biography_- Humphrey Carpenter

_The Annotated Hobbit_- Douglas A. Anderson

_Meditations on Middle-earth_- a collection of essays

_The Atlas of Middle-earth_- Karen Wynn Fonstad[/I]

_Splintered Light: Logos and Language in Tolkien's World_- by Verilyn Flieger

_Tolkien's Legendarium_- a collection of essays about the HoMe

_Lord of the Rings: The Mythology of Power_- Jane Chance


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 14, 2003)

Another book by _Jane_ Chance () that I have is one called Tolkien's Art: A mythology for England. I only very recently acquired it so I haven't read it at all yet. But it seems very interesting. 
But An Atlas of Tolkien's Middle-earth (being the revised version of the first one) is absolutely essential. Marvelous!
And Robert Foster's CGtMe is excellent as well; I mean to buy the newest copy.


----------



## Kahmûl (Mar 16, 2003)

I like the atlas of Middle-Earth by Karen Wynn Fonstad as well but also like Tolkien the illustrated encyclopidia by David Day.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Mar 16, 2003)

I have unfortunately not read any books about Tolkien's works as of yet... unless The Letters is considered a book about Tolkien's works. I'm working on that right now. Don't think I need to comment on that one.  I received _The Magical Worlds of The Lord of the Rings_ by David Colbert for Christmas but haven't been able to start it. I do not know what to expect yet. Perhaps someone has heard of the book?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't like David Day's work much: so much of the info is either, wrong, assumed or just made up.. I'll stick to CGtMe.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 17, 2003)

I like the world of tolkien by David Day.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 18, 2003)

JRR Tolkien: Author of the Century by Tom Shippey.
The Atlas of Middle-earth by Karen Wynn Fonstad.
The Annotated Hobbit by Douglas A. Anderson.
The Complete Guide to Middle-earth by Robert Foster.
Biography by Humphrey Carpenter
The Letters of JRR Tolkien by Humphrey Carpenter.
JRR Tolkien Artist & Illustrator by Wayne G Hammondcand Christina Scull.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 22, 2003)

Considering I've only read 2 books by Tolkien (I'm near the end of The Two Towers), I'd have to say BOTH "The Hobbit" and "The Fellowship of the Ring." Which one I like more...it's a toss-up.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 24, 2003)

Jesse. "Which is your favorite book ABOUT tolkiens works?"


----------



## HW_rapace (Mar 24, 2003)

I really liked the Atlas, and I would really like to read the letters.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, the letters are great, but they are actually written by Tolkien himself, so they don't really count.
Some other good books about Tolkien
The Biography by Humphrey Carpenter
Frodo's journeys (It htink it's called, it's a book with maps of the whole journey of the Fellowship, very enlightening)
Master Of Middle-Earth by Paul Kocher (a collection of essays about Tolkien's works).


----------



## Jesse (Mar 26, 2003)

Ol'gaffer, I really don't have a favorite book. I haven't read enough of them. I'm sad I know....


----------

